# Sai/conosci il nome della strada?



## jujee

Ciao a tutti! Per la frase "_____ il nome della strada" si userebbe sapere o conoscere? Conosco le regole generali per sapere/conoscere e io direi "conosci la strada" ma "sai il nome della strada". Vorrei molto sentire l'opinione di un madrelingua! Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Lituano

Salve! Scusa, non sono italiano però non ho mai sentito dire "Conosci il nome della strada". Forse volevi usare "conoscere" in senso "riconoscere/ravvisare"? Allora è tutta un'altra cosa...


----------



## jujee

Lituano said:


> Salve! Scusa, non sono italiano però non ho mai sentito dire "Conosci il nome della strada". Forse volevi usare "conoscere" in senso "riconoscere/ravvisare"? Allora è tutta un'altra cosa...



Sono d'accordo, ma ho letto la frase "non conosco il nome della strada", scritta da un madrelingua, e mi chiedevo se non fosse un errore. Dev'essere "non so il nome della strada", no? Boh! Aspettiamo altre opinioni!


----------



## Odysseus54

Vanno bene ambedue i verbi.  Direi che sono intercambiabili, con una piccola dfferenza di sfumatura che puo' renderne uno piu' probabile dell'altro a seconda del contesto.  Cerco di esemplificare :


" Arriva a Piazza Verdi e prendi la seconda strada a destra "   " Conosci il nome della strada, cosi' non mi sbaglio ? "


" Sai il nome della strada dove abita Giovanni ? "


----------



## Lituano

"Non conosco il nome della strada" in senso "non lo riconosco/non lo distinguo" è corretto. E poi, p.es., non tutti i lituani sanno bene la grammatica lituana (scherzo!)...


----------



## Odysseus54

Lituano said:


> "Non conosco il nome della strada" in senso "non lo riconosco/non lo distinguo" è corretto.




Io direi che "non conosco il nome della strada" e' quasi perfettamente equivalente a "non so il nome della strada".

La leggerissima differenza di significato e tono tra i due verbi, quando vengono usati in questo contesto, non impedisce che le due frasi siano ambedue corrette e significhino la stessa cosa.

Se invece dici "Non riconosco il nome della strada" , stai dicendo che ti e' stato detto un nome, ma non ti ricorda nulla.

Se dici "Non distinguo il nome della strada" , significa  che non riesci a leggerlo bene sulla carta, su un cartello stradale ecc ecc.


----------



## Lituano

P.S.  Chiedo scusa a tutti gli italiani... "Conoscere: possedere le nozioni e le esperenzie necessarie; riconoscere, ravvisare qlcu" (il Sabatini-Coletti, 2008). Buona serata, amici!


----------



## jujee

Grazie per le risposte - "conosco" mi suonava male perche' ho sempre pensato che si usi 'sapere' quando l'oggetto della frase e' un'informazione. ("sai il nome di quella ragazza?")

Non volevo dire "non riconoscere", che indicherebbe che hai davanti a te qualcosa che pensi di non aver mai visto/sentito/letto/ecc prima di quel momento.


----------



## Odysseus54

Lituano said:


> P.S.  Chiedo scusa a tutti gli italiani... "Conoscere: possedere le nozioni e le esperenzie necessarie; riconoscere, ravvisare qlcu" (il Sabatini-Coletti, 2008). Buona serata, amici!



Ti consiglio Il Treccani, che e' molto piu' esaustivo nella trattazione delle voci lessicali.  

Conoscere.


E, ovviamente, per acquistare piu' dimestichezza, un po' di ricerche testuali sul solito Google


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Odysseus, lo sai, il Sabatini-Coletti è un dizionario abbastanza grande e abbastanza famoso... E poi, tu come dici? "So il nome della strada" oppure"Conosco il nome della strada?"...  Ho degli amici italiani (insegnanti d'italiano!)  che mi hanno spiegato che non si dice "Conosco il nome della strada"...


----------



## Odysseus54

Lituano, per carita', accomodati pure .  L'italiano lo parli molto bene comunque, vai dove ti porta il cuore


----------



## Sempervirens

Salve a tutti! Sbaglio, nel caso proposto,  se dico che (nell'uso che ne faccio io) "So il nome della strada" differisce da " Conosco il nome della strada" nel fatto che la seconda frase evidenzia un'esperienza diretta, a differenza della prima? 

So il nome della strada; perché me lo hanno detto.
Conosco il nome della strada; perché sono passato di lì.

S.V


----------



## Lituano

Ciao carissimi amici! Il mio problema è che non sono italiano e forse non posso capire bene le sfumature di alcuni sinonimi... E se diciamo "Non conosco la strada", "Non conosco l'indirizzo" (senza "il nome")? Non sarebbe più semplice? Che ne dite?


----------



## Odysseus54

Sempervirens said:


> Salve a tutti! Sbaglio, nel caso proposto,  se dico che (nell'uso che ne faccio io) "So il nome della strada" differisce da " Conosco il nome della strada" nel fatto che la seconda frase evidenzia un'esperienza diretta, a differenza della prima?
> 
> So il nome della strada; perché me lo hanno detto.
> Conosco il nome della strada; perché sono passato di lì.
> 
> S.V





" Il nome della strada lo conosco, ma non ci sono mai stato e non so come arrivarci. "

" Il nome della strada lo so, e ci sono anche stato ieri.  Ma non so esattamente dove sia il negozio di scarpe di cui parli. "


----------



## Sempervirens

Mi pare validissima anche la tua proposta. Sia nel mio caso che nel tuo abbiamo aggiunto qualcosa alla frase a precisazione di ciò che vogliamo dire.

Se, e puntualizzo il se, dovessi riferirmi al verbo sapere nel senso di studiare, allora fatte queste premesse la frase " So il nome della strada" (Accidenti che nome strano! Ma a forza di ripeterlo ce l'ho fatta a imprimermelo in testa!") non potrebbe essere fatta sostituendo il verbo conoscere al verbo sapere. Sono in errore?

Comunque, mi accorgo solo adesso che in mancanza di precise direzioni da parte dell'autore di questa discussione, stenteremmo a contare la quantità di possibili congetture fattibili.

Resta chiaro che inventare contesti per giustificare questo o quel verbo sia ben lungi dalle mie intenzioni. Anzi! 

S.V


----------



## Odysseus54

Non si tratta di 'inventare contesti', ma di verificare se certi significati sono attivati da certi contesti oppure no.

Tu ti chiedi se 

_Sbaglio, nel caso proposto, se dico che (nell'uso che ne faccio io) "So il nome della strada" differisce da " Conosco il nome della strada" nel fatto che la seconda frase evidenzia un'esperienza diretta, a differenza della prima?_ 

Con gli esempi che ti ho portato ti sto rispondendo che secondo me la differenza che credi di vedere non esiste.  Gli esempi stanno li' a dimostrarlo.

In altri termini , se la tua ipotesi fosse vera, la frase :

"Conosco il nome della strada, ma non ci sono mai stato" 

sarebbe sbagliata.

Ti sembra sbagliata ?


----------



## Sempervirens

Sbagliata? No, non proprio.

Personalmente, e sottolineo personalmente, tenderei ad usare il verbo *sapere *col significato della frase al mio intervento #15 per sottintendere che tale sapere è conseguenza di studio. 

Personalmente, e* ri*sottolineo personalmente, userei il verbo  conoscere col significato della frase al mio intervento #15 per sottintendere un'esperienza personale.

Quanto detto fa riferimento a mie percezioni della lingua. È chiaro che tali percezioni  possano essere non condivise o non sentite da altri.

Bisognerebbe che l'autore di questa discussione ci fornisse maggiori dettagli in proposito.

S.V


----------



## Lituano

Salve amici! Secondo il Nuovo dizionario dei sinonimi e dei contrari della lingua italiana (G.Folena, E.Leso) "scoprire" ha dei sinonimi e il primo di essi è "conoscere". Il mio parere di uno non italiano (può darsi che sia sbagliato): "Conosco il nome della strada"= "Ho scoperto il nome della strada"; "So il nome della strada"= "Lo so perché ci sono stato tante volte". Che ne dite?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Lituano, secondo me no. Ne conoscere ne sapere in questo caso non suggeriscono niente sulla "provenienza" dell'informazione. Sai o conosci il nome della strada perché ci sei stato, te lo hanno detto, lo hai letto, o eventualmente anche scoperto. 

Conoscere e sapere, ovviamente, non sono sinonimi in generale. Si può dire "conosco Roma", ma non si dice "so Roma". _Conoscere _significa più o meno avere delle informazioni/conoscenze su qualcosa/qualcuno, mentre _sapere _si riferisce piuttosto a un fatto. Nel caso di cui stiamo discutendo questi due aspetti coincidono nel senso che _conoscere il nome_ (avere informazioni sul nome) praticamente significa lo stesso che _sapere il nome_.


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Francis! Grazie! Ho capito... Però "Conosco il nome della strada" mi sembra che suoni un po' strano in confronto a "So il nome della strada " (se diciamo che questi verbi in questo caso sono sinonimi!)...


----------



## francisgranada

Ri-ciao Lituano . Non sono madrelingua neanch'io quindi non vorrei polemizzare troppo su come suona la frase "conosco il nome della strada", comunque io non la vedo strana. Ma credo che capisca il tuo dilemma/problema: secondo le definizioni riportate dai dizionari sembra più logico il verbo _sapere _in questo caso visto che si tratta di un _fatto concreto _(il nome della strada) e non di qualcosa di "più complesso da conoscere" (per dire così). Per cui ho tentato di dare una possibile "spiegazione" (#19) nel senso che ci sono casi in cui questi verbi _praticamente _diventano sinonimi. 

Infatti, in alcune lingue sia a _conoscere _che a _sapere _corrisponde un solo verbo (p.e. in inglese o in russo).


----------



## Lituano

Direi che sia una cosa molto divertente: due non italiani discutono sui problemi della grammatica italiana... E va be'... Lasciamo in santa pace questa polemica. Buona serata, Francis!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Salve. Da come la vedo io l'espressione più corretta da usare sarebbe "conosco il nome della strada" Per me la differenza fondamentale fra sapere e conoscere è che il primo regge solitamente frasi implicite o esplicite(so ballare-so che sei venuto) o pronomi ad esse riferiti(sono venuto ieri. Lo so), mentre il secondo regge normalmente il complemento diretto(conosco la strada, ti conosco). Io personalmente sento  frasi del tipo "so la strada-so la poesia" come informali e familiari. Sarebbe più corretto dire "conosco la strada- ho imparato la poesia".


----------



## Sempervirens

Lituano said:


> Direi che sia una cosa molto divertente: due non italiani discutono sui problemi della grammatica italiana... E va be'... Lasciamo in santa pace questa polemica. Buona serata, Francis!



Ciao, Lituano! No, non divertente, ma lodevole. Eppoi, guarda, tu e Francis, ed altri volenterosi che si cimentano nello studio della lingua di dante, avete il pieno diritto di intervenire apportando preziosi consigli in italiano. 

Quando vi "leggo" sono deliziato nel constatare che usate esclusivamente la lingua italiana senza _sbavature _e contorni poco consoni alla cultura italica.


S.V


----------



## Lituano

Grazie, Semper!.. Salve Pietruzzo! Sì, hai ragione: "conosco la strada" e non "so la strada"!!! Però "conosco il NOME della strada" (?)... Boh...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Lituano said:


> Grazie, Semper!.. Salve Pietruzzo! Sì, hai ragione: "conosco la strada" e non "so la strada"!!! Però "conosco il NOME della strada" (?)... Boh...


Salve Lituano. Conosco/so la strada - Conosco/so il nome della strada - Conosco/so qualsiasi cosa...Per me va bene tutto. La differenza sta solo nel gusto personale e nel contesto di riferimento. Come ho già detto nel mio post precedente(#23), io considero conoscere più formale di sapere. Per esempio, invitando un amico a casa mia gli direi "sai il nome della strada?", mentre, parlando al telefono con un nuovo cliente direi "conosce il nome della strada?". Ma, ripeto, è solo una questione di gusto scegliere l'uno o l'altro vocabolo. Chiedo scusa se ho ripetuto cose già dette da altri ma questo thread comincia a diventare lungo.


----------



## Lituano

Grazie! Hai ragione, finiamo. Ciao.


----------

